# Proper Lake District mountain riding



## MikeW-71 (13 Sep 2013)

After getting myself an MTB, I began looking for where I could go out and get it mucky  There's not a lot near my house, so I need to travel into the Lakes. I have tried the Whinlatter blue trail, and that was good fun, but I wanted to have a go at some real mountain riding. I've been a road rider since I started cycling again, and going off-road really surprised me with how demanding it is.

Then I discovered PedalNorth.com and decided to have a go at one of their "easy" routes. (Easy is a relative term in the Lakes, there isn't really any such thing). I went for the Windermere Lakeshore and took the camera with me. Really enjoyed it, though the 1 mile + of off-road climb was bloody hard work, so I thought I'd put together a little guide video of the route. I'll do some more of these as I get round the different routes, who knows I may even go for the Helvelyn route eventually 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTR2pO42LEo


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2013)

Strangely enough that is the first route I rode the first time I took my own bike to the lakes. The only difference being that I was staying in Windermere town at the time so added the ride through town and across the ferry and back.

(Didn't get it off a website though - just looked at the map and thought it would be a good way to go round.)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2013)

What a great video: feel like I've done the ride myself


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2013)

I enjoyed that, the instructions were clear and concise. Please post up anymore you make perhaps in this thread so i can keep an eye out for them. Someone should tag the commuters to let them see what a headcam should be used for. First class work well done.


----------



## Spinney (15 Sep 2013)

I've done some walking in that area - lovely spot. Great vid!


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Sep 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll do some more as I ride these routes. If it helps some people find their way or get a preview of what a route is like, then I'm happy to do it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Sep 2013)

Second route is done.

This time I went for the Loughrigg Loop. 14 miles of mostly off-road loveliness. And it's very hard work! The first climb you get to sets the tone, 15% zigzagging up on tarmac, then 15%+ climbing on the loose. Some bits I had to walk the bike as I could not either get grip, work out a rideable line, get enough speed, or have enough bottle 

Once you're up high, it's awesome, and then you go back down and do it all again... and again before arriving at the Terrace. After that there's only one hard bit, a rocky descent that I lost too much bottle on and fell, knocking my sensitive bits with the top tube as I went . After a pause, the rest was easy.

Great route, recommended!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTlwafv_1Ao&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lukesdad (26 Sep 2013)

Lovely route Mike, the Lakes Tourist Board should be paying you and commisioning more of the same


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2013)

Very good. Nice and informative too - after that I reckon I could follow the route fairly easily.


----------



## pedalnorth.com (26 Sep 2013)

Hi guys

We're chuffed to bits that you're enjoying our routes. We get too busy putting them together to video them - so thanks.

The Loughrigg Loop is a cracker. Remember: speed is your friend!


----------



## lukesdad (26 Sep 2013)

pedalnorth.com said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We're chuffed to bits that you're enjoying our routes. We get too busy putting them together to video them - so thanks.
> 
> The Loughrigg Loop is a cracker. Remember: speed is your friend!


 
perhaps you can provide a link to some maps ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Sep 2013)

Totes jealous! Nothing like that over here


----------



## Spinney (26 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> perhaps you can provide a link to some maps ?


Here


----------



## lukesdad (26 Sep 2013)

that link isn't working
I ll google it


----------



## Globalti (30 Sep 2013)

Just remember, mountain biking isn't about taking silly risks; it's about getting safely up and down the mountain and coming home to your loved ones. Today is the funeral of John Graham, who I introduced to mountain biking. He went over the bars and broken his neck as he hit the ground:

http://www.grough.co.uk/magazine/20...ountain-biker-john-graham-who-died-on-skiddaw


----------



## User482 (30 Sep 2013)

This: http://pedalnorth.com/content/high-street-south

It's about 15 years since I rode it and it's still one of my favourite mtb memories.


----------



## RWright (30 Sep 2013)

Globalti said:


> Just remember, mountain biking isn't about taking silly risks; it's about getting safely up and down the mountain and coming home to your loved ones. Today is the funeral of John Graham, who I introduced to mountain biking. He went over the bars and broken his neck as he hit the ground:
> 
> http://www.grough.co.uk/magazine/20...ountain-biker-john-graham-who-died-on-skiddaw


 Very sad. One of the first things I realized about mountain biking was that being careful was going to be one of my top priorities. Especially since I am new to it. Things can happen very quickly on the trails.


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Sep 2013)

Globalti said:


> Just remember, mountain biking isn't about taking silly risks; it's about getting safely up and down the mountain and coming home to your loved ones. Today is the funeral of John Graham, who I introduced to mountain biking. He went over the bars and broken his neck as he hit the ground:


Sad news 

I agree wholeheartedy. I'm 42 and I would very much like to live on for another 42 years if I have anything to say about it. At the highest point of my ride, I was probably only 2 miles from a road. Doesn't sound a lot, but I'm in a place that can't be reached by vehicle, mobile phone might not work. ...

Take care in the wilds people. If in doubt, walk the bike, or find another way round. There's no shame in it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Nov 2013)

It's been a while, but the weather was so nice yesterday that I could not pass up the opportunity to ride again.

This time it is the Parkamoor route, beginning with a tough climb, that is really unrideable in places (unless you are a trials rider), then the rest of the route is reasonably straightforward until you have to go back down the climb you came up. The camera does not show gradients very well, they always look less steep than they really are. 

Enjoy!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzUyPQuzKJY


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2013)

@MikeW-71 I enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cubist (20 Nov 2013)

I enjoyed that!


----------



## Adam Parker (21 Nov 2013)

Awesome video been looking for details of loops around there. Just a pointer... Have you tried breathing through your nose whilst climbing a longer ascent. I find it relaxes your body more and helps with pace. Hope this helps  Adam


----------

